# Who's Invited to Dinner?



## elevan (Jul 3, 2011)

*If you could invite a group of BYH members to dinner, who would they be? Why?*


eta: This is a game list - similar to "what celebrity would you invite to dinner"


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd invite:

Rockdoveranch - Cause I like talking to you  

Redtailgal - Cause I think you're a lot of fun  

Roll Farms - Cause I want to pick your brain    Plus her and Redtailgal at the same table would be better than going to a comedy bar!  

Nifty - Cause I'd love to meet you and pick your brain too  

Livinwright Farm - Cause you owe me an in person hug - I owe you one too    But also because I'd like to meet you and enjoy our FB chats  

Dreaming of Goats (D.o.G.) - Cause you're my farm's biggest fan!  

Freemotion - Cause you seem to be a self sufficient queen and I'd love to pick your brain on that  

20kidsonhill - So we could swap notes about our farm practices


----------



## helmstead (Jul 3, 2011)

_Post removed. If you don't want to play, move along._


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I have not been here long so I don't know many people yet, but I'd invite 

Rockdoveranch - because we have a lot in common and I would enjoy meeting her in person

Redtailgal - Because she knows a lot about dogs and isn't afraid to help someone out with training issues.  Plus she is darn funny

aggieterpkatie - because she knows a lot about sheep and now that I have them, I'd like to learn more too.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 3, 2011)

_Post removed. If you don't want to play, move along._


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 3, 2011)

Since I have 360 acres, with 7 ponds, I'd have everyone who's posted in the last 12 months with good advice for someone who needed help.  So many are so helpful, I'd like to meet every one of you.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Since I have 360 acres, with 7 ponds, I'd have everyone who's posted in the last 12 months with good advice for someone who needed help.  So many are so helpful, I'd like to meet every one of you.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Very BIG farm - I'm super jealous       If I had a place that big, I'd invite everyone too!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay, First:
I would invite:

Elevan - because you have great advice, a wicked sense of humor, I too enjoy our fb chats, and you helped me when I needed it.

Emmetts Dairy - Because you are also in NH, we have common beliefs, and I ejoy the times we chat.

Roll Farms - because you have good advice, I'm kind of scared to pick your brain(  ), and you have a great sense of sarcasm & humor.

MZyla - because you are always so sweet and have never said a bad word to, or about, anyone here.

Nifty - because I too would like to pick your brain. and you seem very nice.

Chubbydog811 - because you are only an hour from me, you have a fun sense of humor, you have no tolerance for mean spirited snotty people, and you are splendid in your business dealings.

freemotion - same reason as stated by Elevan.

ETA: Ariel301 - because I would love to meet you and see your dragon/goat babies!! 

Will probably add a couple more later... but evening farm chores are calling me right now. 




			
				DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Since I have 360 acres, with 7 ponds, I'd have everyone who's posted in the last 12 months with good advice for someone who needed help.  So many are so helpful, I'd like to meet every one of you.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Second: What-EVER! "show off"  360 acres... good grief charlie brown! What I would/could if I had that many acres!(can you say, "a herd of 100 goaties, 3 horses, 200 chickens, and a couple cows plus a couple acres of garden?!?!?)


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 3, 2011)

Oops, I forgot to mention that 360 acres, it's Oklahoma Red Dirt!!  Plus it was planted in cotton in the 30's and 40's so it won't raise anything but native grasses and thornbushes.  

We bought it when DH retired.  He has spent 3 times what it's worth trying to cut down all the scrub. but, it keeps him busy and out of the bars and places of ill repute. 

Plus, it's inhabited by wild hogs and chucacabras. Not to mention lots of ticks and every other kind of bug you can think of. LOL.

This is not Iowa farm ground, but it's fun to play on. If it were Iowa farm ground, we'd have to be serious.  I don't ever want to be serious again.

P.S.  I do have 60 chickens, 2 horses who are terrific yard ornaments, 4 bird dogs, and not but not least, 17 goats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 4, 2011)

I would invite myself, n.smithurmond and ksalvagno.  Pretty sure they are hot!


----------



## elevan (Jul 4, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Plus, it's inhabited by wild hogs and *chucacabras*. Not to mention lots of ticks and every other kind of bug you can think of. LOL.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Ok...CHUCABRAS!!!! Wild Hogs, Ticks and Every Other Kind of Bug....         You can uninvite me!!      I don't wanna be ate by a chucabra!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 4, 2011)

I can tell you one thing for sure!!

Anything or anybody that lives in Oklahoma right now is one HOT CHICK.

Temperature is 103.

DonnaBelle


----------



## helmstead (Jul 4, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I can tell you one thing for sure!!
> 
> Anything or anybody that lives in Oklahoma right now is one HOT CHICK.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 4, 2011)

That's a little hot for the campfire I was planning.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 5, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> I would invite myself, n.smithurmond and ksalvagno.  Pretty sure they are hot!


Don't you know it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

I can't pick favorites now but , I would invite : 
Elevan 
Fortheloveofgoats 
Rollfarms
Redgitail 
oh and 
DreamingofGoats 



I CAN'T BELEIVE I FORGOT AUTUMN PRARIE!!! 
Ms. Research


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure how I have been missing this thread.  Ya'll are over party-ing the place up with out me.  I should pay more attention.

Now, Lets see?

I would invite

Elevan, cuz shes......Elevan.  Thats a good enough reason for me.
Rolls, cuz we could get in some serious trouble.
Kstaven cuz I like edjimacated conversation
DKrabbitry so we could go out and take some photos
Ms Research so she could go with me and DK

oh. and.......
77hereford so I could smack him a few times in person

I would also invite anyone else who would contribute $$$$ to the "get Rolls, Elevan and Redtailgal out of jail" fund.


----------



## elevan (Dec 12, 2011)

What exactly is edjimacated conversation?


_eta:  Duh, nevermind._


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I can't pick favorites now but , I would invite :
> Elevan
> Fortheloveofgoats
> Rollfarms
> ...


Aww, thank you! I would love to get to have dinner with you, and get to meet someone that I have so much in common with.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 12, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> What exactly is edjimacated conversation?
> 
> 
> _eta:  Duh, nevermind._


omigosh.

      

oh my tummy!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 12, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well it wasn't until I read it out loud that I figured it out    Don't exactly know where my brain wandered off to at that moment.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 12, 2011)

I did the exact same thing when hubby wrote it............  

He teased me for YEARS.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I can't pick favorites now but , I would invite :
> Elevan
> Fortheloveofgoats
> Rollfarms
> ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND DID I FORGET QUEEN MUM ??? ughhhh .. its soooo hard I want to invite everyone but I keep forgetting people  !!! 
(not that your at the bottom of my list .. )


----------

